# Prabh Milne Ka Chao [Katha. How To Meet Nirankaar]



## Pyramid (Feb 1, 2008)

Cyber Sangat Ji,

Mr. Tarmala is teaching his followers all of that aadumber which our Guru sahib has instructed us not to follow. Guru Ji, through 10 human lives, and Siri Guru Granth sahib ji is teaching us simple way to meet God-

Live under God's Command
Remember the Creator 24/7.


Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## kaur-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> Cyber Sangat Ji,
> 
> Mr. Tarmala is teaching his followers all of that aadumber which our Guru sahib has instructed us not to follow. Guru Ji, through 10 human lives, and Siri Guru Granth sahib ji is teaching us simple way to meet God-
> 
> ...



I concur.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 1, 2008)

This is again, in my opinion, what happens when one surfs the Internet looking for references to this and that concept in Sikhism without a guide. There are sites that count on us surfing a rough river in a boat without a river pilot to help us understand what we are trying to do.

_"As per this CD vol1 it is stated that Soul ,before coming to this world is being instructed as to how this life is to be spemnt and how it has to come out of trigunas. Besides the journey of soul from the formation of the body in womb and coming out to this Maya roopi world and the crossing of Bhikam sagar is explained.
The various concepts of ida,pingla, sukhmana and how the Nirankaar roop is established in us is explained with the support of Gurbani. 
Initially it sounds mystical. But on listening it 4/5 times things fall in places_."

A host of sadhoos, suamees, sants, babas are out there. And they reach out with snippets of Gurbani to lure one in. They are the hodge podge of modern gurus that we have been liberated from. And after 4/5 times - yes anything would begin to fall into place - because neural pathways are being formed in the brain through repetition.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 2, 2008)

It is a matter Of faith. The gentleman is as good a sikh as we are. We are lost in the meanings Of gurbani. If someone is explaining Gurbani , I do not think he is doing anything bad to us. 
No one should go unless convinced.

But I liked the presentation.It is beautiful way Of explaining part of gurbani that seems to be out Of context other wise.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 2, 2008)

Sikh80 said:
			
		

> It is beautiful way Of explaining part of gurbani that seems to be out Of context other wise.


 



			
				Sikh80 said:
			
		

> The various concepts of ida,pingla, sukhmana and how the Nirankaar roop is established in us is explained with the support of Gurbani.
> Initially it sounds mystical. But on listening it 4/5 times things fall in places.


 
Thankyou very much Sikh 80 Ji, for this thread. Only a Tarmala follower can make statements like the above and the following, and more:



			
				Sikh80 said:
			
		

> isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] (37-18)
> Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
> suix suix kwm ghylIey ikAw clih bwh lufwie ] (37-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
> Listen, listen, O soul-bride: you are overtaken by sexual desire-why do you walk like that, swinging your arms in joy?
> [is sex the need of body or soul?]:rofl!!:


 
and doubts like:



			
				Sikh80 said:
			
		

> It has been stated that bani is Nirankaar. This ,sometimes, creates confusion as as per this, if literally, taken Sri Guru Granth sahib ji would be Nirankaar -swroop.


 

EVERYTHING HAS FALLEN IN PLACE FOR ME. THANKS TO WAHEGURU JI, HE MADE EVERYTHING CRYSTAL CLEAR.

I hope that Sikh Phylosophy Network Adminstrators will make an extra effort and OPEN A NEW CATEGORY NOW FOR SIKH80 TO POST HIS QUESTIONS ABOUT GURBANI LIKE ABOVE Some suggestions:

:u):TARMALA VICHAAR:u):
or
:idea:TARMALA CONCEPTS:idea:

or 
:roll:Tarmala Mat:roll:
or
:{-Tarmala Katha:{-


It is Very bad that Sikh 80 respects Tarmala so much but Siri  TARMALA Ji CANNOT ANSWER SIKH80'S QUESTIONS, and he has to spend time on SPN to find the answers to his questions aboyt Gurbani- POOR SIKH80 Ji.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 2, 2008)

*ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ *
*maajh mehalaa 5 ||*
*Maajh, Fifth Mehl:*

*ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਜੀਵਾ ਸੋਇ ਤੁਮਾਰੀ ॥ * 
*sun sun jeevaa soe thumaaree ||*
*Hearing of You, I live.*

*ਤੂੰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਠਾਕੁਰੁ ਅਤਿ ਭਾਰੀ ॥ *
*thoon preetham thaakur ath bhaaree ||*
*You are my Beloved, my Lord and Master, Utterly Great.*

*ਤੁਮਰੇ ਕਰਤਬ ਤੁਮ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਹੁ ਤੁਮਰੀ ਓਟ ਗ+ਪਾਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ * 
*thumarae karathab thum hee jaanahu thumaree outt guopaalaa jeeo ||1||*
*You alone know Your Ways; I grasp Your Support, Lord of the World. ||1||*

*ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਤ ਮਨੁ ਹਰਿਆ ਹੋਵੈ ॥ *
*gun gaavath man hariaa hovai ||*
*Singing Your Glorious Praises, my mind is rejuvenated.*

*ਕਥਾ ਸੁਣਤ ਮਲੁ ਸਗਲੀ ਖੋਵੈ ॥ * 
*kathhaa sunath mal sagalee khovai ||*
*Hearing Your Sermon, all filth is removed.*

*ਭੇਟਤ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੈ ਸਦਾ ਜਪਉ ਦਇਆਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ *
*bhaettath sang saadhh santhan kai sadhaa japo dhaeiaalaa jeeo ||2||*
*Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I meditate forever on the Merciful Lord. ||2||*

*ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਪੁਨਾ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਮਾਰਉ ॥ * 
*prabh apunaa saas saas samaaro ||*
*I dwell on my God with each and every breath.*

*ਇਹ ਮਤਿ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਮਨਿ ਧਾਰਉ ॥ * 
*eih math gur prasaadh man dhhaaro ||*
*By Your Grace, the Divine Light has dawned. The Merciful Lord cherishes everyone. ||3||*

*ਤੁਮਰੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਹੋਇ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸਾ ਸਰਬ ਮਇਆ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ * 
*thumaree kirapaa thae hoe pragaasaa sarab maeiaa prathipaalaa jeeo ||3||*
*By Your Grace, the Divine Light has dawned. The Merciful Lord cherishes everyone. ||3||*

*ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਈ ॥ *
*sath sath sath prabh soee ||*
*True, True, True is that God.*

*ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਸਦ ਆਪੇ ਹੋਈ ॥ *
*sadhaa sadhaa sadh aapae hoee ||*
*Forever, forever and ever, He Himself is.*

*ਚਲਿਤ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਗਟ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਦੇਖਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਭਏ ਨਿਹਾਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੨੬॥੩੩॥ *
*chalith thumaarae pragatt piaarae dhaekh naanak bheae nihaalaa jeeo ||4||26||33||*
*Your Playful Ways are revealed, O my Beloved. Beholding them, Nanak is enraptured. ||4||26||33||

*Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 104

*ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਜੀਵਾ ਸੋਇ ਤੁਮਾਰੀ ॥ * 
*sun sun jeevaa soe thumaaree ||*
*Hearing of You, *_and no other_*, I live.*​


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, I also think that the forum is a right place for posting shabad.
One cannot remove the doubts on Gurbani here.So why should one post the doubts here.?I shall post standard material from the internet. NO questions would be posted by me.


----------

